# iPad optical out using New Apple lightning AV adapter



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi. 

Has anyone had any experience using this adapter to get digital out of an iPad and charge at the the same time. Looks like a good solution to maintain charging while extracting digital signal. Obviously a hdmi converter will be required to get my optical to DSP but does this adapter support the 2.1a charge rate required by us iPad dash bods?! 

Can't post a link as I'm new here but it's on apple online shop.

TIA


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I've not used it, but it looks like the unit charges back through via a lightning input next to the HDMI output, so I'd guess if you can get that to another lightning charging of some kind, maybe even as simple as a head unit lightning input, or a lighter-charger plug.. Might do the trick.

Sub'd. Interesting topic. I know of a few folks who've used that out to something like the audio axtractor on parts-express to get it done. That method will not use the iDevice's volume control, so you gotta use another remote on the DSP for volume.

On the flip-side, I'm planning on trying the Airport Express 12v to 3.3v mod so I can run one of those. But this method via HDMI seems to be very good and in some manner even better.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

RileyLife said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, works great. We use a USB buddy (http://www.powerwerx.com/batteries-chargers/usbbuddy-powerpole-12v-usb-5v-device-charger.html) for charging. Only drawback is that many video apps blank the screen when playing video using the HDMI adapter as it sends video out thru the HDMI, but we found a few workarounds for the video. But as for charging and audio, this method is flawless.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Makes me wish I had an iPad Mini instead of an Air.. Wouldn't be so good I guess competing without a disc player, but slick install I think.. IF the screen shows up well.


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks papasin that's just what I wanted to hear. ? When you say video is that just video content? For instance will Google maps still work? I'm not bothered about playing video content I just use it for music and navigation. 

Babs- thats exactly why I'm doing it, wanted something slick looking in the dash, single din or even double din looks whack in these beemers dashes imo and the space left after removing the stock unit looked perfect for the mini. Then I found Soundman.ca and thought.. I gotta build me a side slider! I had a nice single din alpine deck so buying a new double din Vs iPad mini, well the iPad seemed like an attractive purchase. What other h.u keeps ur kid entertained on a long journey?! 
I only have trouble reading screen when wearing polarised sunnies or if full on sun glare although I think a Matt screen protector will help that and I'm not competing with this, it is just for me!? though in my case I could fit a single din behind the iPad if required.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I use the digital AV adapter and yes maps and YouTube still work just music video does not work. I compete with just using the iPad and no CD player. Does not hinder me in anyway.


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Hammer. That's it then, where's that debit card?! Do you know much about the hdmi extractors? Are the all pretty much the same in terms of sound quality? I've been using a cheap wifi streamer with optical out and it sounds perfect to me. I would be happy to use it if it didn't suffer with interference in town sometimes and also The biggest con with it is I can't tether internet from my phone while using it. I will probably still use it in the install though if I can find a way as it is handy to be able to pass the iPad about with no wires in the car sometimes. Cheers for your help guys & girls.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have tried a couple hdmi to optical converters. One from monoprice and one I picked up at frys both sound the same. The one from frys was smaller so it worked better for me.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr Papasin recommended this one to me. These are nice and easy.. Just need a 12v to 5v step-down and since the power supply is external, unlike the airport express I'm about to hack, just a matter of tapping the supplied power cable. I may end up still going this route.

Parts Express HDMI Audio Extractor with Toslink and L&R Audio


RileyLife, let us know how the steering wheel controls work. I think they can hook you up with that as well over at Soundman.ca. And I'll request a build thread with loads of pics as well now please on the dash fabrication work.


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Babs, I am pretty much set on this route now, AV>hdmi conv > toslink out. I will not be be worrying about the steering controls as I have the drc for my bit 10d. I would love to start a build thread but I'm too new to post pics yet!? Do you happen to know how I get that privilege btw? Soundman recommends nav blue stream which I believe integrates your car better but $350 plus shipping and tax to uk is not going to make me happy! I don't like wheel controls anyway. My drc is going in centre consol where you find idrive on newer cars and is VERY comfortable to use with arm on armrest in my Beemer. Similarly I can scroll and select on iPad with ease with arm rested on auto gearstick. Will post some pics to explain this when I can! Its almost becoming like a normal H.U to me in terms of, I just know where the buttons are without looking but I could see this might be a problem in other cars Its definitely worth considering before you go to the expense and effort of ditching the H.U. You kinda need you hand rested on something if you wanna use it while on the move else your hovering needing to look or pressing wrong thing. Pretty much got it nailed now but was bit hard work at first. 

But full D.A really does sound clean! I really can't wait to get the install finished???


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I imagine it's post count that gets it, but you may be able to dump your pics up to photobucket or similar and link them.

I'll place a bet now feeding your Bit 10 D via optical will sound amazing.. Enough to shock you that your iPad is sourcing your tunes.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i dig my mosconi amas2 to toslink.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> i dig my mosconi amas2 to toslink.


I finally looked that little rascal up.
1. Will it work with any DSP (such as Helix)?
2. How much is that little rascal?
3. How's the SQ or bitrate/resolution etc.. ? Lossless CD quality? Good competitor to a hard-wired method for optical?


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

A lot of people are using them here. In terms of sound quality I'm sure it spot on. I've now got the av adapter with Hdmi and it works perfect as papasin promised. I believe this is the cheapest solution to getting optical, and maintaining charging. Anyone wondering about the HDMI converter, it's a quality feeling unit and much smaller than I imagined. Hacked USB power cable and it's mains adapter together for power of USB and works really well. When power cut to Hdmi converter it pauses ipad. Can tether 3G from phone to ipad while in use. Only plus of other ways is the ipad/phone can be used wireless. Not sure if you could tether while using BT or wireless to stream to processor though.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone actually confirmed that the audio signal does not get converted to analog inside the adapter?

The reason I ask is because it's a known fact that all of the Apple Lightning to 30-pin adapters have Wolfson DACs inside the cable. That's just one of the things that lives inside those little adapter blocks.

The Lightning port itself can't transmit analog audio, so Apple had to put DACs in all of the adapter cables. The only way I am aware of that can bypass the Apple adapter DAC is to not use an adapter at all. Just use the standard Lightning to USB cable and then an outboard DAC like the iStreamer.

I'm not sure if even the Pure i20 can extract digital from a modern iPhone with Lightning port. The Pure i20 only has a 30-pin plug, and that means the Apple Lightning to 30-pin adapter is needed, and it has that DAC inside. I don't know if that DAC can be bypassed or not?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

This is a very valid question.. The HDMI adapter definitely is doing some kind of processing for at least video.. Can't say on audio. That'd be one for some HDMI guru's to speculate.

ARM chip found in Apple's Lightning Digital AV Adapter could be AirPlay decoder

But it's rather certain it's not just passing bits of 1's and 0's.









More reading:
https://www.panic.com/blog/the-lightning-digital-av-adapter-surprise/#comment-16841


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Babs said:


> I finally looked that little rascal up.
> 1. Will it work with any DSP (such as Helix)?
> 2. How much is that little rascal?
> 3. How's the SQ or bitrate/resolution etc.. ? Lossless CD quality? Good competitor to a hard-wired method for optical?


my only opinion is, i can't tell a bit of difference between the Pure i20 and Mosconi AMAS2. to me, they are identical. i don't have enough listening in compared to the hdmi adapter to give an honest answer, but the quick answer is, it's not different.

mrs.papasin might be able to give more opinion since she has a million digital sources going on in the smart.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I absolutely love this site, i learn so much new information. I see members doing mods i have never even thought about. This a great thread about the lightning av adaptor.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> my only opinion is, i can't tell a bit of difference between the Pure i20 and Mosconi AMAS2. to me, they are identical. i don't have enough listening in compared to the hdmi adapter to give an honest answer, but the quick answer is, it's not different.
> 
> mrs.papasin might be able to give more opinion since she has a million digital sources going on in the smart.


I absolutely agree 100% with this i have listend to both of these alot and theh are pretty much identical, sometimes i think the pure i20 is better or it could be me just hoping it is because that is the way i thank i am going to go with my ipad install.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> I absolutely agree 100% with this i have listend to both of these alot and theh are pretty much identical, sometimes i think the pure i20 is better or it could be me just hoping it is because that is the way i thank i am going to go with my ipad install.


I bought the Amas 2 for use with my IPad install. I also have used the Pure I20 and the Apple digital A/V adapter. The Amas 2 I did not get to spend too much time with as it had a problem with pairing and have sent it in to be checked out but in the short time using it I think sound wise it is on par with the apple adapter/HDMI setup. I am using the Pure I20 right now but do miss the full charging the other two allowed. I do like that both the Amas 2 and the Pure I20 allow for full use of the IPad where as the Apple digital A/V adapter and HDMI converter will not allow some video to work. When the Amas 2 comes back I plan on using it,


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> I bought the Amas 2 for use with my IPad install. I also have used the Pure I20 and the Apple digital A/V adapter. The Amas 2 I did not get to spend too much time with as it had a problem with pairing and have sent it in to be checked out but in the short time using it I think sound wise it is on par with the apple adapter/HDMI setup. I am using the Pure I20 right now but do miss the full charging the other two allowed. I do like that both the Amas 2 and the Pure I20 allow for full use of the IPad where as the Apple digital A/V adapter and HDMI converter will not allow some video to work. When the Amas 2 comes back I plan on using it,


That is the one thing that is holding me back about the purei20 and making me want to go the Amas2 is the full charging capability.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

RileyLife said:


> Hi Babs, I am pretty much set on this route now, AV>hdmi conv > toslink out. I will not be be worrying about the steering controls as I have the drc for my bit 10d. I would love to start a build thread but I'm too new to post pics yet!? Do you happen to know how I get that privilege btw? Soundman recommends nav blue stream which I believe integrates your car better but $350 plus shipping and tax to uk is not going to make me happy! I don't like wheel controls anyway. My drc is going in centre consol where you find idrive on newer cars and is VERY comfortable to use with arm on armrest in my Beemer. Similarly I can scroll and select on iPad with ease with arm rested on auto gearstick. Will post some pics to explain this when I can! Its almost becoming like a normal H.U to me in terms of, I just know where the buttons are without looking but I could see this might be a problem in other cars Its definitely worth considering before you go to the expense and effort of ditching the H.U. You kinda need you hand rested on something if you wanna use it while on the move else your hovering needing to look or pressing wrong thing. Pretty much got it nailed now but was bit hard work at first.
> 
> But full D.A really does sound clean! I really can't wait to get the install finished???


If u want to post pics u have to upgrade to a platinum membership, which is not much at all, or have a 100 post count i believe, not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Right now I am missing the charging that the Amas 2 gives me even though I only need to charge it once a week.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I did run with my 5v modded airport express just riding shotgun for test for a few days. Worked pretty well actually but I can report it'd cut out on me which could possibly be a power supply issue. The APE has to essentially reboot itself if it loses power. Might have been either the lighter USB plug I was using, or a sketchy solder possibly which is certainly possible or the step-down chip itself. I dunno. But when working it was wifi cd lossless which was pretty slick. Sounded dang good. 

So some troubleshooting to be done before I could consider it a reliable daily driver. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, well I've tried & extensively tested 3 methods of getting digital out of the iPad mini lightning now so I will now review for all. I do not have a h.u in the car so it has to be 100% reliable source, CHARGE, allow TETHERING from my phone for 3G for maps, Internet radio etc and sound great of course! 

1) cheap wireless wifi (AirPlay) streamer- this sounded great and was nice to be able to pass the iPad around the car however I experience some interference from outside the car causing it to cut out for a short period, only when driving past one particular factory and in central London. Could this be what's happenig to your AirPort Babs?

Also it would not allow me to tether 3G from phone while in use and was annoying to pair every journey.

Total cost £25

2) the soundman.ca endorsed HRT I streamer. This is a decent quality DAC that will charge any device and extract digital the output analoge. This worked well and sounded good. Warmer than the digital options and sounded , well, more analog! unfortunately this re introduced a slight alt whine I had with my h.u previously that I didn't have with the streamer. I don't believe it's the units fault , more of a ground loop issue that bmws are well known for and also it really didn't make sense to use analog when my processor is sending digital to my Audison voce amp. by using this I was adding two conversions of the signal that weren't necessary. + the unit itself is fairly bulky for these reasons I decided to go for option 3.

Total cost £120

3) av adapter & hdmi converter. 

At first I didn't like the idea of converting to hdmi. I don't know why now because for me this is working flawlessly. It charges, pauses when hdmi converter switches off, and most importantly I think it sounds just as good as the AirPlay with NO interference from outside. It allows me to tether 3G to my iPad from my phone whilst playing and I have had no reliability issues so far. The hdmi converter was reasonably priced and really does feel like a solid quality piece. I am happy with this and would have saved a lot if I did this first.

Total cost £80

As for the ' is apple putting something in our 1s and 0s conspiracy' I don't know, but the corps of the food industry put **** in our food and the corps of the media put **** in our heads so I guess it safe to assume the corps of technology are putting **** in our data! What I have heard though is that you can't get more than 16/44 out of a lightning device, it just doesn't do it. I will stand corrected if someone knows better but that is what I read. So if you want something more than cd quality Babs you need to look at mosconi or similar, if your just an average guy like me with average mp3s and CDs but likes clean sound I'm sure the av adapter will meet your expectations. 

Hope this helps all other lightning ipad newbs it certainly would have saved me some dosh!


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

With regards to the idea that the av adapter converts to analog I seriously doubt this. 

I am not particularly technical minded but I know what sounds good and the way I see it in a nutshell is this...

Keep it as digital as possible, keep conversions from digital to analog as few as possible.

Whatever the ARM chip does in the adapter is digital, as far as I know HDMI is digital so we are looking at a digital to digital converter, it wouldn't surprise me if it is not full fat HDMI coming out but it IS digital at least, and I'm fairly sure whatever it is at least matches a cd and AirPlay. As for HD mp3s they may be wasted if they exceed 16/44 cd quality as I suspect that is the best you can get from an idevice.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

RileyLife said:


> With regards to the idea that the av adapter converts to analog I seriously doubt this.
> 
> I am not particularly technical minded but I know what sounds good and the way I see it in a nutshell is this...
> 
> ...



You are attempting to use logic with regard to Apple. That is often the wrong way to bet.

Until someone can actually verify that the adapter does not convert the audio to analog, I think it's a safe bet to assume it does. This is based on the fact that all of the other Apple lightning adapters have a Wolfson DAC inside the adapter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

So you think a £25 analog to digital converter that's taking a crappy analog signal from Wolfson can match sq of a pure digital sinal through AirPlay on the same system. No way buddy! No offence but people posting stuff like that adds confusion to threads like this where I am offering real life experience proving its works.

Until you show me proof that it's converting to analog my view remains the same and I'm pretty sure my ears aren't lying to me.


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

And I believe it's all 30-pin connectors that have dacs not lightning. I'm sure your bit play does a very good job but they are £500 I think this adapter is a very serious contender as a budget option for people with cars that require less integration.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

gumbeelee said:


> That is the one thing that is holding me back about the purei20 and making me want to go the Amas2 is the full charging capability.


charging is the whole reason to even switch. with an USB buddy, it charges roughly 1% per minute. basically, if you drive at all, it's never near dead. that's an original ipad mini. 

also, one swipe and one tap, and music is playing after i start the car. 2-4 seconds. that's important to me as well.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

subterFUSE said:


> You are attempting to use logic with regard to Apple. That is often the wrong way to bet.
> 
> Until someone can actually verify that the adapter does not convert the audio to analog, I think it's a safe bet to assume it does. This is based on the fact that all of the other Apple lightning adapters have a Wolfson DAC inside the adapter.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the digital av adapter? That one only has an hdmi and usb port on the output. Both of which only transmit digital audio. So it would have to take the digital signal out of the idevice's lightning port, send it to and DAC then to an ADC then process it to send it out as HDMI digital. Can't see any reason why they would do that. Not even copy right since HDMI would already be protected.

The lightning to 30pin has the DAC inside well because it need it for all the older gear out there that didn't take digital in from the 30pin connector and instead used the line out from the 30pin. The ava adapter doesn't cater to any of those devices so no need for it.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Are you talking about the digital av adapter? That one only has an hdmi and usb port on the output. Both of which only transmit digital audio. So it would have to take the digital signal out of the idevice's lightning port, send it to and DAC then to an ADC then process it to send it out as HDMI digital. Can't see any reason why they would do that. Not even copy right since HDMI would already be protected.


I know it sounds crazy, but it's totally not outside the realm of possibility.

You could be correct, but I'm just saying that assuming the signal stays digital is not always a safe bet with Apple's products.

I'm going to check with the Apple forums and see what I can find out.

I do know that the HDMI output is not true 1080p, according to all I have read on this adapter. It's a compressed format that is HD, but it can't do full 1080p without issues. It's basically an AirPlay device inside the adapter, from what I've read.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

subterFUSE said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but it's totally not outside the realm of possibility.
> 
> You could be correct, but I'm just saying that assuming the signal stays digital is not always a safe bet with Apple's products.
> 
> ...


Yeah who knows. I can say at least that the output sample rate of the hdmi out is bumped up to 48kHz from the music standard 44kHz. I'm sure they do this to make it compatible and keep fidelity when connecting the hdmi out to crappy hdmi components.

Not that it matters really, transparent high quality sample rate conversion is not costly and has been in everything for over a decade. The only difference with it will be that instead of the DSP doing to up-sample to meet its native 48kHs sample rate, it will be done in the AV adapter.

Anyone can verify this for themselves if they have a good AV receiver. Just connect it and going into the HDMI signal info screen and it will show the sample rate.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey there! Just a couple quick questions to those who have successfully integrated an ipod/pad in dash...

Does the idevice respond (turn on/off) with the key? Or do you have to manually activate/deactivate the device? Does the idevice remember what you were playing last? If I have Alice in Chains playin when I turn off the vehicle/device does the idevice revert back to that song/artist when reactivated?

Thanks!


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi nstaln, the answer depends on what you are connecting your idevice to. As I explained earlier the device pauses the music when power for hdmi converter is switched off. The screen will remain on until the lock screen kicks in Or u will need to hit the lock button manually this is the same for the HRT a istreamer. A quick press of the home button and unlock press play music playing. I didn't like having to pair the device.

Another thing I would advise anyone trying to do this is make sure you can remove the iPad easily. I.e use a side slider kit from soundman.ca or make your own like I did. The reason being is your iPad will become too hot if left in the car in the sun too the point where it will lock you out. I have only experienced this when I've left it in never when driving but you will want to take it out the sun when you park if it's hot outside.


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

And yes your song will still be paused where you left it


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

RileyLife said:


> Hi nstaln, the answer depends on what you are connecting your idevice to. As I explained earlier the device pauses the music when power for hdmi converter is switched off. The screen will remain on until the lock screen kicks in Or u will need to hit the lock button manually this is the same for the HRT a istreamer. A quick press of the home button and unlock press play music playing. I didn't like having to pair the device.
> 
> Another thing I would advise anyone trying to do this is make sure you can remove the iPad easily. I.e use a side slider kit from soundman.ca or make your own like I did. The reason being is your iPad will become too hot if left in the car in the sun too the point where it will lock you out. I have only experienced this when I've left it in never when driving but you will want to take it out the sun when you park if it's hot outside.


Thanks!


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, I found out the other day when I left the Ipad on in the hot sun. Locked it up and had to do a soft reset to get it back on. If your going to leave it in a hot car be sure to power it down


----------



## RileyLife (Aug 2, 2015)

Hammer, out of interest, does the mosconi amas require a mosconi processor to go with it? Also does it require pairing manually when u take the iPad in/out power on/off? The only issue for me with the av adapter is losing the ability to play tunes when undocked, it would be nice to have both options.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

AMAS requires 6to8, AMAS-2 does not and just needs a standard toslink DSP input. As JT mentioned, MrsPapasin has multiple optical sources in use, including a CD changer, an AMAS-2, and the Apple to HDMI adapter into an H800. H800 has two optical ports, but she has an optical switch box hooked up to one of them. She's always experimenting.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

The HDMI apple adapter does have a chip in it as all HDMI devices do for HDCP compliance. Won't play anything without it. It is still a digital connection out from there. 

There is an other option using AirPlay which is a Rainbow DSP 1.8. Video stays on the iPad and sound only goes to the processor. There is a power up delay for wifi connection of about a minute. The DSP also has toslink in so my old 30 pin iPhone 4 and pure i20 work great till I can link up. Also the controller for it is an app as is the tuning software. Everything needed to adjust a tune is on the iPad mini. 

For those going to Jason's get together, I'll be bringing the vehicle its in so you will get to check it out in person.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Zippity do dah!!! Yeah I'll want to hear it in action! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanooh (Nov 19, 2016)

So i have the ipad mini install in my car. ran the pure i20 with optical to bit 10 and was mint. upgraded to ipad mini 4. wont work. tried using lightning to hdmi>hdmi to hdmi audio extractor>audio extractor to optical cable>optical cable to bit 10. but it doent work the music only plays through the ipad. does it only work for music video as i only want to listen to music i store from my itunes


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

deanooh said:


> So i have the ipad mini install in my car. ran the pure i20 with optical to bit 10 and was mint. upgraded to ipad mini 4. wont work. tried using lightning to hdmi>hdmi to hdmi audio extractor>audio extractor to optical cable>optical cable to bit 10. but it doent work the music only plays through the ipad. does it only work for music video as i only want to listen to music i store from my itunes



Something very strange is going on there. Shouldn't do that. Might be a defective adapter, or a setting?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

deanooh said:


> So i have the ipad mini install in my car. ran the pure i20 with optical to bit 10 and was mint. upgraded to ipad mini 4. wont work. tried using lightning to hdmi>hdmi to hdmi audio extractor>audio extractor to optical cable>optical cable to bit 10. but it doent work the music only plays through the ipad. does it only work for music video as i only want to listen to music i store from my itunes


Does the extractor have an 2 channel (PCM) - 5.1 output selector switch?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Does the extractor have an 2 channel (PCM) - 5.1 output selector switch?



One thing he said was sound is playing out of the iPad so if I interpret that correctly then the iPad isn't switching sound over to the AV adapter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

deanooh said:


> So i have the ipad mini install in my car. ran the pure i20 with optical to bit 10 and was mint. upgraded to ipad mini 4. wont work. tried using lightning to hdmi>hdmi to hdmi audio extractor>audio extractor to optical cable>optical cable to bit 10. but it doent work the music only plays through the ipad. does it only work for music video as i only want to listen to music i store from my itunes



Flip up the control panel at the bottom (you might need to scroll left or right) and check the output. Might be something there. If I were near the car I'd duplicate what you should see. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Babs said:


> One thing he said was sound is playing out of the iPad so if I interpret that correctly then the iPad isn't switching sound over to the AV adapter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


ooppss, thought he was saying again that it only worked on the old ipad.


----------



## Beastbike (Oct 24, 2016)

Been running an iPad mini 2 in my dash not with no head unit for about a year, but been playing with it constantly since. Won't bore you all but started...
iPad,3.5mm jack to rca, alpine 3553, vibe black air comps

I messed with line driver, different amps and all sorts.

Now gone focal krx2, PG amps, bit one the whole hog (as these things do)

Anyway with regard to how I use it, I have just bought some satechi buttons for my steering wheel which work great, currently running a jamlink to feed amps and charge, unfortunately the dac inside is rubbish. Otherwise a fantastic bit of kit.

Any questions on use please fire away. 
Now The only question is how I connect to the bit one (bare with me)
Obviously spending this sort of money I want the best way into bit one. Nearly bought the hrt istreamer, however I really want to go optical. So, apple av to hdmi to extractor to toslink.............BUT correct me if I am wrong, but surely, even on an eBay cheapo *********** bing bong extractor, all it does is turns 1s and 0s into a flashing light???
I am not interested in the dac side of whatever I buy, but I really can't see that there would be any difference in quality, so don't want to spend where I could obviously save.

Any thoughts? Only picked up the bit one yesterday so still yet to install. Depending on cost it may need to stay rca until the new year.

I can post links but if anybody is interested in my build, type into YouTube iPad mini 2 in evo 8 dash


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastbike said:


> Been running an iPad mini 2 in my dash not with no head unit for about a year, but been playing with it constantly since. Won't bore you all but started...
> iPad,3.5mm jack to rca, alpine 3553, vibe black air comps
> 
> I messed with line driver, different amps and all sorts.
> ...


Do you leave your iPad in the dash permanently? Aren't you concerned about the battery swelling or exploding during the summer heat?


----------



## Beastbike (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes I leave it in permanently, only ever had the overheat message once, that was when I had heaters on full blast and it was in a case. The way I have made it is essential backless. What you can't see is I basically drilled 2 holes either side of the iPad and put bolts in, then filled over the heads (bondo for you lot across the pond) and there is a small strip of steel behind the iPad with rubber glued to it to hold in place. Once the case was removed I have never had an issue no matter what I do with the heaters etc.
Even on a summers day, yes it can get really hot in the car, but you know what it's like, jump into a boiling car and hit the A/C immediately, the ducts are very close so it just cools. At the end of the day, heat is only a major problem when the iPad is in use. Had problems in the past with iPads on the garden furniture on a summers day having a BBQ and using it for music. Inside a car you obviously alter the temp to be comfortable, and at a temp comfortable to humans the iPad is great. For anybody having trouble I would say drill vent holes etc. Cases are no good, and effectively those slider kits are cases. I never really saw the point of making it removable (even though I can remove it in 30 seconds if I want) I paid £100 for my mini 2 on eBay, you can't really buy a decent second hand head unit for that. I use an iPad pro in the house, it's just nice to have all my idevices synced up, yet separate. This is coming from a brand loyal apple fan mind so possibly biased


----------



## Beastbike (Oct 24, 2016)

The reasons above plus the awful weather in the U.K. With our 4 day summers make it more than useable! Went to work today it was -2 degrees c, came home and it's still only 5 degrees c bbbbbrrrrrrrr


----------

